# A Mother's Blessing (Ang 496)



## spnadmin (May 6, 2011)

ਗੂਜਰੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
Gūjrī mėhlā 5. 
Gujri 5th Guru. 

ਜਿਸੁ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਸਭਿ ਕਿਲਵਿਖ ਨਾਸਹਿ ਪਿਤਰੀ ਹੋਇ ਉਧਾਰੋ ॥  
Jis simraṯ sabẖ kilvikẖ nāsėh piṯrī ho▫e uḏẖāro. 
By remembering whom all the sins are obtained and the ancestors are saved. 

ਸੋ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹ ਸਦ ਹੀ ਜਾਪਹੁ ਜਾ ਕਾ ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਪਾਰੋ ॥੧॥ 
So har har ṯumĥ saḏ hī jāpahu jā kā anṯ na pāro. ||1|| 
Ever meditate thou on that Lord God, who has end or limit. 

ਪੂਤਾ ਮਾਤਾ ਕੀ ਆਸੀਸ ॥ 
Pūṯā māṯā kī āsīs. 
O Son, this is thy mother's blessing. 

ਨਿਮਖ ਨ ਬਿਸਰਉ ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹ ਕਉ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਸਦਾ ਭਜਹੁ ਜਗਦੀਸ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
Nimakẖ na bisara▫o ṯumĥ ka▫o har har saḏā bẖajahu jagḏīs. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
May thou forget not Lord God, even for a moment, and ever remember the Lord of Universe. Pause. 

ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹ ਕਉ ਹੋਇ ਦਇਆਲਾ ਸੰਤਸੰਗਿ ਤੇਰੀ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ॥ 
Saṯgur ṯumĥ ka▫o ho▫e ḏa▫i▫ālā saṯsang ṯerī parīṯ. 
May the True Guru, be kind unto thee and may thou imbibe love for the society of saints. 

ਕਾਪੜੁ ਪਤਿ ਪਰਮੇਸਰੁ ਰਾਖੀ ਭੋਜਨੁ ਕੀਰਤਨੁ ਨੀਤਿ ॥੨॥ 
Kāpaṛ paṯ parmesar rākẖī bẖojan kīrṯan nīṯ. ||2|| 
May the preservation of thy honour by the Lord be thy raiment and singing of His praises thy daily food. 

ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਪੀਵਹੁ ਸਦਾ ਚਿਰੁ ਜੀਵਹੁ ਹਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਅਨਦ ਅਨੰਤਾ ॥  ॥ 
Amriṯ pīvhu saḏā cẖir jīvhu har simraṯ anaḏ ananṯā. 
Ever quaff the Nectar of God's Name. May thou live long and may the meditation of God afford thee endless delight. 

ਰੰਗ ਤਮਾਸਾ ਪੂਰਨ ਆਸਾ ਕਬਹਿ ਨ ਬਿਆਪੈ ਚਿੰਤਾ ॥੩॥ 
Rang ṯamāsā pūran āsā kabėh na bi▫āpai cẖinṯā. ||3|| 
May joy and playful pleasure by thine; may thine hopes be realised and may thou never be worn be care. 

ਭਵਰੁ ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹਾਰਾ ਇਹੁ ਮਨੁ ਹੋਵਉ ਹਰਿ ਚਰਣਾ ਹੋਹੁ ਕਉਲਾ ॥ 
Bẖavar ṯumĥārā ih man hova▫o har cẖarṇā hohu ka▫ulā. 
let this mind of thine become the humming black-bee and God's Feet be the lotus flower. 

ਨਾਨਕ ਦਾਸੁ ਉਨ ਸੰਗਿ ਲਪਟਾਇਓ ਜਿਉ ਬੂੰਦਹਿ ਚਾਤ੍ਰਿਕੁ ਮਉਲਾ ॥੪॥੩॥੪॥ 
Nānak ḏās un sang laptā▫i▫o ji▫o būŉḏėh cẖāṯrik ma▫ulā. ||4||3||4|| 
Says slave Nanak, attach thy mind to them and happily bloom like the pied-cuckoo that rejoices on finding the rain drop.

*Everyday we can add a few more photos of Sikh moms. Historic and modern, your mom too. *


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 7, 2011)

A mother is is a once in a life time..opportunity....simialr to Gobind Milan kee eh teri barreah...a mother connects you to HIM. I know because mine did. Mothers day is the day in 1995 that my mother left us to join HIM...God Bless You MUM.:redturban:


----------



## Kookar Guru da (May 7, 2011)

Vahiguru Jee Ka Khalsa
Vahiguru Jee Kee Fateh!

Dear spnadmin Jee

In the following line, I think "king" should be "kind".

ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹ ਕਉ ਹੋਇ ਦਇਆਲਾ ਸੰਤਸੰਗਿ ਤੇਰੀ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ॥ 
Saṯgur ṯumĥ ka▫o ho▫e ḏa▫i▫ālā saṯsang ṯerī parīṯ. 
May the True Guru, be king unto thee and may thou imbibe love for the society of saints.

This translation is very good - much better than the modern one used by most these days. Please could you share with us which translation you used?

- Jitinder Singh

Vahiguru Jee Ka Khalsa
Vahiguru Jee Kee Fateh!


----------



## Archived_Member16 (May 7, 2011)

*Happy Mother's Day to all SPN moms! ( May 8th )*


----------



## spnadmin (May 7, 2011)

Kookar Guru da ji

I will make the correction. Thanks for pointing that out. It is the Bhai Manmohan Singh translation from "srigranth.org" which I prefer most of the time too.


----------



## Kookar Guru da (May 7, 2011)

Vahiguru Jee Ka Khalsa
Vahiguru Jee Kee Fateh!

Dear spnadmin Jee

Thanks for the website. Another typo - Manmohan Singh, rather than Mohanman Singh. Either way, he has captured his mind!:grinningkaur:

- Jitinder Singh

Vahiguru Jee Ka Khalsa
Vahiguru Jee Kee Fateh!


----------



## spnadmin (May 7, 2011)

YouTube        - poota mata ki asis


----------



## Archived_Member16 (May 7, 2011)

YouTube        - Satinder Sartaj-Ammi


----------



## Astroboy (May 8, 2011)

Happy Mothers Day to all Mom's.

SpnAdmin Ji,

There is an error in the translation in the following tuk. Kindly look into it.



> ਜਿਸੁ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਸਭਿ ਕਿਲਵਿਖ ਨਾਸਹਿ ਪਿਤਰੀ ਹੋਇ ਉਧਾਰੋ ॥
> Jis simraṯ sabẖ kilvikẖ nāsėh piṯrī ho▫e uḏẖāro.
> By remembering whom all the sins are obtained and the ancestors are saved.



 Error or translator's decision? I looked into the "error" two days ago, as I was myself puzzled by it, and concluded that one would need to find another English equivalent that would fit properly into verse form. That is always a problem in translation. What is there represents the translator's decision. So have I left it alone. It is after all Bhai Manmohan's translation. So our issue needs to be with him. To "correct" his translation would turn affairs into a kind of hybrid solution, outside of what is on Sri Granth. Thanks for you input.


----------



## Astroboy (May 8, 2011)

:comfort_:

Happy Mothers' Day.

:star::star::star:


----------



## findingmyway (May 8, 2011)

My understanding in purple



spnadmin said:


> ਗੂਜਰੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥
> Raag Gujri 5th Guru.
> 
> ਜਿਸੁ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਸਭਿ ਕਿਲਵਿਖ ਨਾਸਹਿ ਪਿਤਰੀ ਹੋਇ ਉਧਾਰੋ ॥
> ...


----------



## spnadmin (May 8, 2011)

Jios, now that we have vetted the translation exactitudes, let us return to the spirit of the thread. Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## kunwarkhalsa (May 13, 2011)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa Waheguru ji ki fateh 
Team,
I want to say that i personally like this shabad too much that whenever i went to gurudwara sahib i always request ragi sahibans to recite this shabad for me ......


----------

